# Cost for Medical Check Australia Visa



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Dear All,

This thread is to discuss medical check cost for 189/190 visa for the year 2015.

Does anyone knows how much is the cost in USA for the same?I do not see doctor;s covered by the insurance.

Thanks!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

any experts please?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Call your nearest Panel Physician for the cost:

United States of America

Girl Aussie


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Call your nearest Panel Physician for the cost:
> 
> United States of America
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie!

Checked with few doctors...they rnage from 450 to 470 dollars.whhat i can say is its very costly and not covered by insurance


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

DesiBabu said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie!
> 
> Checked with few doctors...they range from 450 to 470 dollars.whhat i can say is its very costly and not covered by insurance


I am planning to get the medicals done from India, as am planning to go for a short trip to India. Is it an wise option to get the medicals done from india in that case??

Please let know your thoughts. I would have to do for myself , spouse and my son 2years old. How much would it cost in Australia Vs India for three family members inclusive.

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> I am planning to get the medicals done from India, as am planning to go for a short trip to India. Is it an wise option to get the medicals done from india in that case??
> 
> Please let know your thoughts. I would have to do for myself , spouse and my son 2years old. How much would it cost in Australia Vs India for three family members inclusive.
> 
> Thanks


In India it costs around 4K per person and for kids it's around half.

Depends on doctors and in some cases the hospital like Max or Fortis.

But going by above, it is way way cheap in India.

Tests will be same whether done in Aus or Ind, only diff will be the cost factor.

If ur trip was planned before hand then going for medicals will be a good idea to save some money but not to plan the this trip specially only for medicals.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

What is the cost of medical test(test code 501,502 & 707) for Australia PR 189 visa in India?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the cost of medical test(test code 501,502 & 707) for Australia PR 189 visa in India?


In Kerala, it was around Rs. 5000 in July 2018. No idea about other states


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Let's hope it is still same and that too for every state. As I will be undergoing these tests in Delhi sometime next week.


----------

